

TC is 1 week behind on announcing crunchies nominees - vaksel
http://crunchies2008.techcrunch.com/2008/12/15/crunchies-tickets-are-live-voting-will-launch-later-this-week/

======
alaskamiller
You just submit everything blind on the TechCrunch RSS, don't you?

